

Ask HN: Opinions on Codechef/interviewstreet/codeeval/etc? - seagaia

Hi, so I recently joined some of these websites and tried out some of the questions. At the moment I think that solving these things while reading through an algorithms text (I'm using CLR atm) may be helpful for...well, algorithm knowledge in general.<p>Some questions:<p>-How true is the aforementioned statement?<p>-What do you think about how sometimes these problems act as things for recruiters to look at?<p>-Any other thoughts?<p>I feel like these questions are not "practical" questions but getting an okay implementation is maybe a passive skill useful for coding in general.
======
rvivek
Hi Seagaia, the programming challenges given are a good way to judge whether
the candidate can code or not (for a large percentage of companies) for an
initial filter. That said, we're launching real-world programming challenges
which would help cater to a much wider audience, something like this ->
[http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/fjgit/reddit_is_doubli...](http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/fjgit/reddit_is_doubling_the_size_of_its_programming/)

